# McAfee Or Kaspersky Or NOD???



## hell_storm2006 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

      I have been using McAfee 2008 for a long time now. Recently I bought and installed Kasperesky Internet Security 2009. But I'm having problems with updating my virus database!! Currently i'm accessing the net through my cell phone. But to update the database it takes approx 4 hours and in the end (at 99%) i get the error message that due to a connection error my database were not updated!!  This has happened more than 5 times!! Are there any anti virus database update available in the installer form??? 
      Or should i switch back to McAfee??? Coz i didnt hav such problems with McAfee!!! Or should i give NOD try???


----------



## desiibond (Sep 22, 2008)

McAfee has become stale now.

Kaspersky is good

Norton 2009 looks pretty solid
fast, great protection.

download the 15 day trial from the symantec site.

installation takes less than a minute
clean interface.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 22, 2008)

I m currently using Kaspersky 7 with me and till now i wont face any problems with that like u've mentioned. If it suffocates u, then no harm in switching to some other thing..

Just give McAfee another try. coz earlier i use NOD, which detects each and every folder in my HDD as virus, and i lost all the datas when my bro accidentally click the Full Computer Scan button.

So, i suggest u to give McAfee a chance.

Personally, i prefer Kaspersky.....


----------



## Tech.Masti (Sep 22, 2008)

I think it happens for slow connection, it also happens for me with Antivir, i simply cant update with my gprs connection, whereas AVAST updates with no problem.

BTW, i personally like kaspersky, my friend using it, no problem yet.


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 22, 2008)

Kaspersky Internet Security 2009 FTW!!!!
These kinda questions should be asked in the official AV thread which is a sticky in this section.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 22, 2008)

Just this:

KASPERSKY IS THE BEST

Get KIS 2009 and bam, don't ever worry abt anything related to security, let the viruses and all them **** run for their lives.


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 22, 2008)

McAfee is good too.


----------



## afonofa (Sep 22, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Norton 2009 looks pretty solid
> fast, great protection.
> 
> download the 15 day trial from the symantec site.
> ...


Norton 2009 may be faster than the previous versions, but regarding detection and cleaning of malware, how do you know its any better than the previous norton versions? It could be that they compromised whatever protection Norton was providing, for speed. Unless a lot of people start recommending Norton 2009 based on real world experiences on how its really good at detecting, preventing and cleaning malware, I won't be going back to Norton.


rajkumar_pb said:


> I m currently using Kaspersky 7 with me and till now i wont face any problems with that like u've mentioned. If it suffocates u, then no harm in switching to some other thing..
> 
> Just give McAfee another try. coz earlier i use NOD, which detects each and every folder in my HDD as virus, and i lost all the datas when my bro accidentally click the Full Computer Scan button.
> 
> ...


You can use your current license with the new version. KAV 8 is better. You know that KAV 7 on high settings does affect system performance but KAV 8 even on the highest settings, is like having the strength of KAV v7 + speed of NOD32 v2! Don't waste time, definitely upgrade to KAV or KIS 8, whichever you are using.
Too bad  though what happened to your data but if Nod32 deleted the folders then there must have been an infection otherwise there is just no reason for it to delete all your data folders. I have not used or trialed Mcafee 2008 but I have no doubt that Eset Nod32 Antivirus v3 is definitely better than Mcafee 2008.

But there can be no comparison between KAV/KIS 8 and EAV/ESS 3. Unless Eset pulls off something special, 2009 is going to be Kaspersky's year.

KIS 8 is even better than KAV 8. I especially liked its virtual keyboard. Check out the *feature comparison* between KAV and KIS 2009.

hell_storm2006 you should definitely continue with KIS 2009. Dont even consider switching to Mcafee or Eset Nod32...or else!  
As for updating KIS 2009, I assume its the first time you are updating it after installation, which is why the update is taking so long(even on a slow connection). You can try to update with the KIS firewall turned off, it might help. Unfortunately they still haven't released manual updates for KAV/KIS 2009. I'm not entirely sure if it will work, but if you want, I could zip and split the updates and upload it to rapidshare. You can unzip it to a local folder and update the databases from there. Assuming its the first update, the later updates will be smaller and there won't be a problem downloading it directly from Kaspersky's servers.


----------



## hacker.kracker (Sep 23, 2008)

for all you Kaspersky fan visit this blog at *kasperskysucks.blogspot.com/

I personally recommend Trend micro 2009, which now loads real fast and is also very light on Cpu . Norton's 2009 suit claims are tall, i really wont care if it installs in less than a minute or waht ever - ive had problems with it in the past - and will neva want to try it on my system ever !!


----------



## Quiz_Master (Sep 23, 2008)

Kaspersky user here! 

But I usually install Avast on systems with slow net connection. Kaspersky update servers are usually slow. For slow net connection, AVG is also good. (Nothing beats Kaspersky though!)


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 23, 2008)

hacker.kracker said:


> for all you Kaspersky fan visit this blog at *kasperskysucks.blogspot.com/



The. Blog. Sucks. Kaspersky. Rocks.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Sep 23, 2008)

afonofa said:


> Unfortunately they still haven't released manual updates for KAV/KIS 2009. I'm not entirely sure if it will work, but if you want, I could zip and split the updates and upload it to rapidshare. You can unzip it to a local folder and update the databases from there. Assuming its the first update, the later updates will be smaller and there won't be a problem downloading it directly from Kaspersky's servers.



Please do that. I would be thankful to you. Please send me the updates. If you split the files. Its better you send it to me through e-mail attachments.
My e-mail id is: hell_storm2004@hotmail.com.
Also please instruct me on how to get the updates working with my KIS 2009. Thanks.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 23, 2008)

Here's free 180DAYS of NOD32!!! A new offer, check, just found out:
*uneit.com/2008/09/09/free-180-days-eset-nod32-genuine-license-key-for-everybody/


----------



## iMav (Sep 23, 2008)

NOD 32 & McAfee Stinger.


----------



## afonofa (Sep 23, 2008)

@hell_storm2006
rgr tht.

I'm not sure if it will work, but its worth a try.*How to update KIS 2009 from local folder*
I prefer uploading the files to rapidshare or any other file hosting site of your choice. Hope thats ok.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 23, 2008)

I've heard of McAfee Stinger, some 2.5mb, but what is it exactly?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 23, 2008)

OMG  another anti-virus WAR..deciding whose the best...not again...

sooo boring....

@thread-starter: pls search b4 u post....there r N number of threads on same topic..blah
blah....thread


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Sep 23, 2008)

desiibond said:


> McAfee has become stale now.
> 
> Kaspersky is good
> 
> ...



+1

norton is back


----------



## iMav (Sep 23, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> I've heard of McAfee Stinger, some 2.5mb, but what is it exactly?


It's a standalone software that detects & deletes some of the most common Trojans & Viruses (around 236 by the current one). Pretty cool, I'm using it right now in my college to clean the machines for our LAN gaming event. Big PITA.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Sep 23, 2008)

afonofa said:


> @hell_storm2006
> rgr tht.
> 
> I'm not sure if it will work, but its worth a try.*How to update KIS 2009 from local folder*
> I prefer uploading the files to rapidshare or any other file hosting site of your choice. Hope thats ok.



I dont mind if you are uploading it in rapidshare. I just thought if the size is small you can send it through e-mail. You just say it. I'll take it. Just let me know when you have sent the e-mail or uploaded the file. What's the size anyways of the database? Thanks a lot man!


----------



## afonofa (Sep 23, 2008)

I thought I would email it if it was small but the database size for the very first update after installation, is 39.2Mb! I zipped it and it went down to 31.1Mb. So I split the file and uploaded it on rapidshare and here are the links:
*KIS2009update.zip* 
*KIS2009update.z01* 
*KIS2009update.z02* 
*KIS2009update.z03* 
*KIS2009update.z04* 
*KIS2009update.z05* 
*KIS2009update.z06* 

This database(and application program modules) update is for KIS 2009 v8.0.0.454 as on 23rd Sept. 2008.

```
unzip to Desktop(or elsewhere), it unzips a folder, 'Update distribution'
> right click KIS in system tray 
> settings 
> update 
> settings button 
> source tab 
> click Add and add the unzipped folder 
> uncheck Kaspersky Lab's update servers 
> OK 
> OK 
> right click KIS in system tray 
> click update
```
Now it should update from the specified folder. I tested this and found that this updates all the databases(banners, phishing sites, spam, malicious scripts, suspicious scripts and network attacks) except for the Malware database. So after the update finishes it will still say, databases are obsolete but if you check the date, then its only the malware database which isn't updated.

To update malware database you will have to update from Kaspersky Lab's servers. But this time the update size is only 5Mb  and I dont think there would be a problem downloading that. After you updated from the local folder reverse the steps so KIS is set to update from Kaspersky Lab's servers.


```
right click KIS in system tray 
> settings 
> update 
> settings button 
> check Kaspersky Lab's update servers 
> delete local folder from the list 
> OK 
> OK 
> right click KIS in system tray 
> click update
```

and KIS will now update the 5Mb required to get all the databases upto date. I have some free Mb to use up for this month anyway  you are welcome, I hope this works for you.


----------



## vishrut (Sep 23, 2008)

Well, KIS is not that much good as the anti-virus and moreover the previous versions of KAV 2009 and KIS 2009 had bugs which prevented it from updating itself. McAfee is a good anti-virus but there are some viruses which search for anti-viruses installed on the system and then corrupt the installation (W32.HIDRAG did the same thing) and McAfee being one of the most common antiviruses dies in this situation. NOD is also a good anti-virus but in the present scenario it has grown too old. So, all in all, Kaspersky's the best!!


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 23, 2008)

And when you buy McAfee, only buy Virus Scan Plus= Virus Scanner + Firewall
Forget about any other product of theirs.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 24, 2008)

iMav said:


> It's a standalone software that detects & deletes some of the most common Trojans & Viruses (around 236 by the current one). Pretty cool, I'm using it right now in my college to clean the machines for our LAN gaming event. Big PITA.




thnx, best of luc for the event


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Sep 24, 2008)

afonofa said:


> I thought I would email it if it was small but the database size for the very first update after installation, is 39.2Mb! I zipped it and it went down to 31.1Mb. So I split the file and uploaded it on rapidshare and here are the links:
> *KIS2009update.zip*
> *KIS2009update.z01*
> *KIS2009update.z02*
> ...



Thanks man.... tried downloading them from rapidshare yesterday with my GPRS... Guess what, didn't happen!!!! Pathetic download speeds!!! 

In will go and download it from a cyber-cafe today!! 

Thanks a lot man!!!


----------



## Faun (Sep 24, 2008)

Did I hear someone's computer got infected 

Ontopic: I think Norton has come back, currently the paid ones may opt for it.

But I'm always amazed by Avira, how come they always have such a good score. It's one of the best antivirus + add Comodo Pro 3 firewall too


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 24, 2008)

But Kaspersky does both together

Anti-Virus+Firewall=No jhanjat, total security


----------



## afonofa (Sep 24, 2008)

If you buy KIS with 2 friends, then its much cheaper(~Rs.650 per person) than Eset Smart Security or Norton Internet Security(priced too high).

@hell_storm2006 i hope you can download the 5.xMb that KIS needs to update its malware database, on your GPRS connection.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Sep 25, 2008)

afonofa said:


> If you buy KIS with 2 friends, then its much cheaper(~Rs.650 per person) than Eset Smart Security or Norton Internet Security(priced too high).
> 
> @hell_storm2006 i hope you can download the 5.xMb that KIS needs to update its malware database, on your GPRS connection.



Thanks a lot man! I really appreciate it! I have updated all the databases. I will enter my KIS 2009 serial tomorrow to get rid of virus problems for a year. I got the 3 user suite for just Rs. 500. Bought it along with my two room mates. I was the only one left for the update! But i hope my bsnl broadband connection comes soon. I have applied for it!! 

I have KIS 2009 updated and entered the Key. Although the key is for KIS 2008. But it works for 2009 as well.
But more importantly I had bought the 3 user KIS 2008 pack and guess what.... Currently 4 people are using the key!!! Me, my two room mates and my girlfriend!!!    
I don't know how did this happen but its working. Two of them are using the KIS 2008 version and me and one of my room mates have KIS 2009!!!! 

Just one question... If in the future I have to format my Hard Disk and re-install Windows. Can I use the same Key again????


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 25, 2008)

no, KIS is activated online, so formatting HDD doesn't affect anything


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 26, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> But Kaspersky does both together
> 
> Anti-Virus+Firewall=No jhanjat, total security



even Bitdefender too


----------



## mad_max (Sep 29, 2008)

keep kasper lol but have to say i'm not very impressed with kis 8's firewall well you can just turn it off and use zone alarm so its all good


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 29, 2008)

no point, KIS's firewall is much stronger than Zone Alarms, and its wiser to stay wid just one Software.

And yees Bit Defender does it too, but last time I used bit defender to save my comp from a virus, paloosh and that was the result, KIS solved everything


----------



## appu (Sep 30, 2008)

yup kis is the best and i am saying after using norton for 3 yrs and testing all free once like avast and avg....and the paid once[nod, mcafee...] and kis is best one avaliable.
just instal the kis 2009 version and ur safe as long as u keep updating it.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 30, 2008)

hacker.kracker said:


> for all you Kaspersky fan visit this blog at *kasperskysucks.blogspot.com/
> 
> I personally recommend Trend micro 2009, which now loads real fast and is also very light on Cpu . Norton's 2009 suit claims are tall, i really wont care if it installs in less than a minute or waht ever - ive had problems with it in the past - and will neva want to try it on my system ever !!



KASPERSKY ROCKS

Add that virus to ur head


----------



## abhijangda (Sep 30, 2008)

it seems that your connection is slow, all you have to do is that download cumulative update, weekly update from kaspersky site. Then update your antivirus using these downloaded update by following the steps described on site. Now update ur database. size will be 800Kb as compared to earlier of 10 mb.


----------



## mad_max (Sep 30, 2008)

well kis8's firewall is too integrated with every other module,maybe its your thing but its not mine:S only reason i'm not running another firewall is to keep things simple.
Other than that it rox and do upgrade to kis8 cuz kis7 has some issues which kl never fixed


----------



## afonofa (Sep 30, 2008)

If you prefer ZoneAlarm, you can install it with KIS v8. You just have to install KIS first without its application filtering+firewall component and then install *ZoneAlarmPro*(KIS should be disabled, exited and not loading at startup during ZAP's installation). 

The free version of ZA is the ZA internet security suite with its internet security features disabled, until you enter a purchased key. So you *cannot* install ZA free with KIS v8.

But you can have:

```
1. [B][COLOR="Blue"][SIZE="2"]KIS v8 + ZAP v8[/SIZE][/COLOR][/B] (has it all except KIS's firewall and application filtering)

OR

2. [B][COLOR="Red"][SIZE="2"]KAV v8 + ZAP v8[/SIZE][/COLOR][/B] (doesn't have KIS's virtual keyboard, parental control, antispam[COLOR="Red"][ZAP doesn't have antispam][/COLOR])
```
I don't know if they fixed a false positive, but last time I checked, there was a ZAP v8 file, 'framewrk.dll' which was getting deleted by KIS v8. So you may want to add that file to KIS exclusions or ZAP won't start. (ZA v8 is lighter and faster than ZA v7)


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 1, 2008)

But overall i still INSIST KASPERSKY!!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 1, 2008)

@afonofa- Won't the two conflict?


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 1, 2008)

If the firewall is disabled, no


----------



## deathvirus_me (Oct 1, 2008)

using NOD32 for over 3 years now  .. and v3.0 is great too i have to admit .. perf.. wise i never even thought of trying anything else .. the best no bs antivirus i've ever used  .. even on Vista x64 , besides some slight annoyances (regarding the advanced heuristic scans) , its damm fast  and secure  ..


----------



## afonofa (Oct 1, 2008)

That slight annoyance in ESET Nod32 with advanced heuristics is big issue. There's just no point of having "advanced" heuristics in the antivirus, if we have to keep it disabled (only for startup and realtime scans). If only ESET would fix that, then Nod32 v2 can finally be put to rest. Maybe they are delaying fixing it to retain their v2 customers.

@beta testing: 
KIS and ZAP won't conflict if KIS is installed without application filtering+firewall. But if you install KIS's firewall component and decide to uncheck/disable it from Settings, then it will still conflict with ZAP.

You can try installing KIS+application filtering with ZAP but avoid installing KIS's firewall. I never tried KIS+application filtering with ZAP because I knew I won't need application filtering. If I need that, I'd rather use *DefenseWall HIPS* as its a much better hassle free alternative(not freeware).



			
				comp@ddict said:
			
		

> But overall i still *INSIST KASPERSKY!!!*


*Okay agreed!!!*


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 1, 2008)

lolz ^^ dun get annoyed....
there's another program, am checking abt it called NORTON Anti-bot....hmm luks nice and small...


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 1, 2008)

Can we install Kaspersky with any other firewall?


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 1, 2008)

Install kaspersky, with the firewall feature disabled. Then make sure than Windows firewall is off too after that(kaspersky asks whether u wanna use Windows firewall with Kaspersky Firewall installed but disabled.)

Then install firewall of ur choice, tada


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 1, 2008)

Ok. Thanks. I wanted to use Comodo firewall. BTW, can we use our KAV key with the latest versions of KIS?


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 1, 2008)

yes ofcourse, and u dun need to uninstall. Directly install the latest version on top of the existing version


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 1, 2008)

But it can't be possible. KIS costs more than KAV, so how will it be right if we can use our KAV key with KIS?


----------



## afonofa (Oct 2, 2008)

You cannot use a KAV key with KIS. I think what comp@ddict meant was you can use KIS 7 key with KIS 8.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes, KIS wid KIS, KAV wid KAV


----------



## Akshay (Oct 2, 2008)

I have been using quickheal for sometime now and its really good. U can definitely have peace of mind while using QH. It may not be as gr8 as KIS but considering the support and price, quickheal is definitely recommended. Their customer support is truly amazing.

I got Quickheal Antivirus Plus 2008 (comes with Firewall) for Rs.272 - one year license from Microsoft site


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 2, 2008)

Now Rs. 272???? Hmm, my gosh tht's a price...nvr knew abt tht


----------



## rajsujayks (Oct 5, 2008)

I use Avast without any problems for over 3 months till now. It takes exactly 1 hour to download its update file from the net.(I use dial-up). The auto update is a bit slow. Update it regularly and there won't be any problems.
=================================================================
My reccomendation:
Avast Anti-virus + Comodo firewall Pro makes a very good zero cost protection for your PC.
=================================================================


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 5, 2008)

^^ I suggest you try AVG. Automatic updates with AVG take a lot less time.


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 5, 2008)

^^My experience was that avast updated faster than avg


----------



## swatkat (Oct 5, 2008)

Check out *www.av-comparatives.org/


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 5, 2008)

ThinkFree said:


> ^^My experience was that avast updated faster than avg



Oh well....


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 5, 2008)

veryone shares different opinions and experiences


----------

